# Amtrak from Bay Area to Los Angeles overnight



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jul 23, 2015)

I intend to travel from the San Francisco area to Los Angeles. I would prefer to travel overnight rather than take the Coast Starlight which travels during the day (10:07am to 9:00pm going south). I believe the best combination is a Thruway Bus from San Jose to Santa Barbara (4768 or 4718) and then a San Diegans train to Los Angeles. Is that the best schedule via Amtrak for overnight travel going south? Does the bus go to the San Jose Amtrak station? What other stops does it make before San Jose?

Too bad the Coast Starlight travels during the day or there isn't a second train between the two.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 23, 2015)

The Night Thruway Bus 4768 starts in Oakland/Jack London Square @ o1000pm,

crosses the Bay Bridge to San Francisco, arrives @1045pm, then goes down 101 to San Jode Amtrak Station, Salinas,makes a "Rest stop" @ the King City McDonalds, Paso Robles,San Luis Obispo, GroverBeach,Santa Maria IHOP,Solvang,Buellton,Goleta and into Santa Barbara Amtrak arriving @ 630am.

You will then get on Surfliner #768 ( Business Class is available)Lvs @ 6:48am, follows the same route as the Starlight to LAX, Arrives @_Union Station @ 935am/Lvs @ 950am down to San Diego Arriving @ the Old Santa Fe Station downtown @ 1235pm.

The Best seats on the Train is on the Right hand side ( Coast side).

This route is much preferable over the San Joaquin #718/Desert Bus Route Shuffle thru Bakersfield etc.


----------



## BCL (Jul 23, 2015)

Were you referring to the Pacific Surfliner? I don't think Amtrak has used "San Diegan" in maybe 15 years.

If you're OK with the bus, there's always Megabus or Greyhound.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2015)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Too bad the Coast Starlight travels during the day or there isn't a second train between the two.


Agreed. I have to take the San Joaquin/Thruway Bus to Los Angeles from EMY when connecting from the CA Zephyr. I wish there were a direct train to L.A. from the Bay area in the evening.


----------

